# Gründling als Köderfisch?



## lenox (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo ist nen Gründling als Köderfisch brauchbar also nehmen kann man zwar alles an fischchen aber frist nen hecht oder zander z.b. gerne Gründlinge?

MFG


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*

Ja sehr gerne sogar


----------



## meier-online (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ja sehr gerne sogar


 
sehe ich auch so, nehme so gut wie nur gründlinge als köder!


----------



## lenox (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*

Und wie halten die so ehr wie Rotaugen oder kann man die öffter mal auswerfen wie Barsche.

Und wie fangt ihr eure Gründlinge? Habe meinen zufällig an nen forellenteich gefangen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*



lenox schrieb:


> Und wie fangt ihr eure Gründlinge? Habe meinen zufällig an nen forellenteich gefangen


Da mußt du schon nachschauen und aufpassen: Leider stehen die kleinen schon öfter mal auf der Schutzliste - Landesfischereigesetz des Bundesland nachlesen, weil sie sauberes Wasser brauchen und selten geworden sind. Der Massenfisch von früher ist heute leider keiner mehr.


----------



## maxe-hh (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*

ich kauf die gründlinge immer hier im angelladen. hab aber ausser diverse bisse bis jetzt nix verbuchen können. 
halten sehr gut am haken. hatte bis jetzt noch keinen beim auswerfen verloren.


----------



## Hares (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*

Hab erst letzten Montag zufällig einen im Laden zu den Rotaugen dazu bekommen..Dienstag Morgen die einzigen beiden Zander auf den selben Köfi verhaften können. Überstehen anscheinend auch nen Drill.


----------



## jannisO (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*

Die Gründlinge gab es vor einigen Jahren sehr oft in dem einen oder anderen Gewässer in meiner Ecke. Hab ich sie als Ködefisch gefangen ,hab ich grundsätzlich selektiert und nur die Großen benutzt ab 13 cm. Sie waren in mienen augen beim grundangeln auf Zander ein ganz herforagender KÖFI. Ich benutze sie als Fetzen was heißt kurz hinter den Kopf köpfen und den Rest an den Haken. Seit ein Paar Jahren ist der Gründling mehr als zurück gegangen. In einem Gewässer war es so zum Beispiel eine Verschmutzung. Aus diesen Grund beutze ich jetzt nur noch Rotfeder oder Rotauge


----------



## Sinned (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*

Eigentlich hatte ich den Gründling als Köderfisch für Forelle gedacht. Gebissen hat nen 1,26cm Stör.
Guter Köder meines Erachtens.


----------



## RheinBarbe (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich den Gründling als Köderfisch für Forelle gedacht. Gebissen hat nen 1,26*cm* Stör.
> Guter Köder meines Erachtens.


|kopfkrat  #h


----------



## lenox (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*

Also werde ich heute mal auf Raubzug gehen und sehen wer sich Verhaften läst.

Aber mal zu nen anderen Köder habe gerade etwas interesantes gefunden und zwar schockgefrostete Stinte was meint ihr sind die im Fluss wo keine Stinte vorkommen auch so topköder wie in den Bodden wo die Hechte den Fisch ja kennen?


----------



## HD4ever (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*

super Köfi für Aal ! 
für Zander nehm ich lieber Weißfische


----------



## batron (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*

Ich fange mir meine Gründlinge mit der Senke, bei uns im see
gibt es die massenweise, allerdings benutze ich auch sehr gerne
Ukeleis (lauben), gründlinge sind aber robuster.

gruß
tilo


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*

Gründlinge waren in Zeiten des lebenden Köfis legendär, weil sie sich super an der Posenmontage anbieten lassen. Sie streben stets zum Grund und verursachen so gut wie nie Tüddel.
Heutzutage schätze ich den Gründling auch tot als guten Köfi ein, wenn er massenhaft vorkomme. Aber Weissfische und Barsche sind auch gute Köfis. ;-)

Ich persönlich würde nie einen Gründling anbieten, aber nur aus dem grund weil sie bei uns recht selten sind.


----------



## Baschtii (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*

gründlinge stehen auf dem tagesspeiseplan von zandern#h


----------



## Ulz (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*

hi so sehe ich das auch fische sehr gerne mit grundling als köder vor allem auf zander!

Wie macht ihr den grundling an den haken?|kopfkrat

Ich hak ihn meist durch unterkiefer und nasenlöcher ein. Hab so aber schon öfter mal eine biss verhauen weil der haken nicht richtig sas oder ich zu früh anschlug !#q

Mfg


----------



## lsski (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*

Bei uns im Rhein stehen die Gründlinge an der Strömungskante zur Hauptströmung.
Wirft mann nicht weit genug gibt es Grundeln ohne Ende.......
Die sind hier in NRW eine Plage und das Täglichbrot für unsere Zander.

Ich glaube nicht das ein Hecht oder Zander wählerisch ist.

*FRISCH MUß DER FISCH SEIN !!*

Abschlagen Herzstich und auf den Haken ab in´s Wasser.

Ich gehe sogar so weit das ich behaubte wer keine gute Presentation liefert fängt auch keinen Fisch.
Was *METHODE* heist.

So und jetzt ab ans Wasser..................

|wavey: LG Jeff


----------



## Lautertaler (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*

Bei mir sind Grünlinge der absolute Aal-Killer.
Aber warum soll er nicht auf Hecht und Zander funktionieren?!?!


----------



## Lukas Bloch (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*

Fängt man auch Gut mit Gründlingen, wenn sie nicht so oft in dem Gewässer vorkommen!?!


----------



## locotus (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*

Gründling ist ein super Köderfisch, wenn man denn welche fängt, was hier heut leider nur noch selten der Fall ist. Die großen haben wir früher selber gegessen, frisch vom Grill lecker.


----------



## ProBass99 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*

@ Lukas Bloch : JA 

Ich hol mir die immer aus einer Parkanlage in meiner nähe... 
guter Zanderköder


----------



## fishcatcher99 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*

Hi ,

Ich benutz auch oft Gründlinge . TOP Zanderköfis ! #6


----------



## Siermann (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*

Gründlinge fange ich bei mir in rauen Massen...einmal die Senke rein und gleich siehstes drauf Blitzen...Senke hoch und du hast 10-15 Gründlinge vor dir aufm Netz zappeln.
Oder ich schicke meine Schwester mit der Stippe und ne Box Würmer runter und ne halbe Stunde später steht sie vor mir und hat so 10-20 Stück gefangen.

Aber irgendwie zählen Gründlinge nicht zu meinen Lieblingsköderfischen...da bevorzuge ich lieber kleine barsche oder Plötzen...


mfg
Tim


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*



Lukas Bloch schrieb:


> Fängt man auch Gut mit Gründlingen, wenn sie nicht so oft in dem Gewässer vorkommen!?!



Eigentlich ist das Unsinn, Fischarten als Köfi zu nehmen die im Gewässer nicht oder nur unwesentlich vorkommen.

ABER das muss nicht so sein.
Wir wollten mal Zanderangeln an einem See gehen und haben uns vorher schnell ein paar Köfis im Bach fangen wollen, da es an dem zu befischenden See kaum Köfis gab.

Leider hatten wir nur Gründlinge erwischt, kein einziges Rotauge. Mich hat das tierisch genervt und ich wollte eigentlich wieder heimfahren und das Zanderangeln mangels realistischer Chance ausfallen lassen.

Mein Kumpel, der damals dabei war wollte aber unbedingt - ich bin dann trotzig mitgefahren und hab ihn während der Fahrt die ganze Zeit angemotzt :q . Zwei Stunden später waren wir wieder zu Hause. Jeder mit einem Zander  Das ist halt Angeln 

Generell nehme ich im Fluss, wenn erlaubt, sehr gerne Gründlinge für Aal+Zander neben Barschen meine Lieblinge.


----------



## zanderzone (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*

Ich mag den Gründling eigentlich nicht so gerne, weil ich finde, dass er ein sehr unauffälliger Köder is!
Aber einige schwören auf ihn! Einfach versuchen und du wirst feststellen ob es ein guter KÖFI in deinem Gewässer ist!

Gruß


----------



## Lenni4321 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*

also bei uns sind gründlinge geschützt glaub ich


----------



## HD4ever (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gründling als Köderfisch?*



lenox schrieb:


> Und wie halten die so ehr wie Rotaugen oder kann man die öffter mal auswerfen wie Barsche.



wenn du die Köfis vernünftig aufziehst, mit der Schnur dann ne kleine schlaufe um den Schwanz wickelst halten die diverse Auswürfe - wie alle anderen Köfis auch ...


----------

